# Dating two guys at once



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

I have been dating this guy for about four months, and now he is going through the "I don't know what I want" stage. (Many of you may already know this from my previous threads). I really like this guy, but am scared he is going to hurt me. So at the encouragement of my friend's I am going to date other guys. And I have a date tonight with a new man but I have to admit, it feels strange dating two guys at once! (I am single, 29, female). I kinda feel guilty about it.


----------



## Dolphinlady (Nov 5, 1999)

Jen - I don't think there's ANYthing wrong with dating more than one person at once .... _as long as you are clear with the people you are dating that you are not in an exclusive relationship. _ People do it all the time. It's a good way to find out what's out there. I'm juggling three right now and it's just fun. I keep it light with everyone and have made a conscious decision not to get intimate with any one of them. That's a personal decision, though, and what feels best for me.It's good to get to know people casually and if you feel something special with someone, then you can always go back to being exclusive. But, play the field. That's the only way you're gonna find out what's out there.Good luck and have fun.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Woo Hoo! Its the way to go!


----------



## PippylongStockings (Jun 6, 2002)

If he can't figure out what he wants and expects you to wait around, go for it date men, don't wait around for him, if he comes around good, if not oh well you'll have those other guys.


----------

